
Why rockstar developers don't ask for help (2015) - hakejam
https://thinkfaster.co/2015/02/why-rockstar-developers-dont-ask-for-help/
======
madamelic
Definitely a line between not asking for help and being productive.

There isn't really a specific length to hit, but once "cost of not asking"
passes "cost of asking" is time to ask.

If someone else has experience in what you're struggling with, there is no
real reason to _not_ ask for help, as long as you put in a real effort and
time to figuring it out yourself.

